# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Uneven Traps. What's the deal?

## Lavinco

So I've actually noticed this problem for years now, not only on myself but it seems like it's pretty common on most men where their left trap/shoulder is higher up/more built than their right side. The more I cut up, the more noticable it becomes on me.

Does anyone know how to even out their traps?

----------


## jdspinna

I have the same problem and it seems dumbell shrugs have helped. I have noticed that my collar bone isn't the same shape on both sides and I think that may have something to do with it. I think it makes my shoulders a little lopsided even though my spine is straight.

----------


## Act of God

I noticed the same damn thing on myself. I just thought it over and my theory is that most of us carry shit with the same hand/arm/shoulder most of the time (book bags in school, groceries, etc...). All that extra work might lead to more development?

----------


## Lavinco

I once thought that it was because the heart is more on the left side and there was some connection between the two. :Hmmmm:

----------


## copenhagen

same here bro, it really pisses me off too! oh well, atleast your not alone. aint nothin to it but to do it!

----------


## xpijeonx

I have a seperated shoulder so that was always my reasoning?

----------


## jdspinna

> I once thought that it was because the heart is more on the left side and there was some connection between the two.


I'd get that checked out if I were you.

----------


## Lavinco

> I'd get that checked out if I were you.


Isn't the heart more on the left side or is it supposed to be somewhere else?

----------


## DutchCowboy

any other shoulder injuries?

----------


## Lavinco

> any other shoulder injuries?


No injuries.

----------


## DutchCowboy

> Isn't the heart more on the left side or is it supposed to be somewhere else?


Well, some people wear their heart on their sleeve!  :Haha:  
Ever been to a chiropractor? Could just be your genetics.

----------


## bor

Could it just be some kind of bad posture?

----------


## Lavinco

> Could it just be some kind of bad posture?


No. It's a noticable problem.

----------


## Animal505

As you train your traps wach carfully at whats going on, you may be using for contractile force on the trap thats bigger; thus why its bigger. If this is the case you can remidy it by foccusing more when you lift using the smaller trap. Hope this helps.

----------


## bor

Did you try training them one at a time, with dumbells?

----------


## Mizfit

> Did you try training them one at a time, with dumbells?


I was just going to type that :Smilie: 

isolate each arm - you mite be favoring the right side of your arm.

Especailly if your right hand.

----------


## Lavinco

> Did you try training them one at a time, with dumbells?


I usually always train them on my smith machine. Forward and reverse. 6 sets total.

I have a picture of me from 10 years ago that shows the same problem. I remember thinking then that something was wrong with me until I started to notice it on some other men in those muscle magazines.

----------

